
What3Words - Brajeshwar
https://what3words.com/comic.intro.glue
======
arianestrasse
I'll just copy paste anc84's answer here from last year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18646650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18646650))

"And it is (falsely[0]) patented, proprietary and generally deemed a bad thing
by programmers and geofolk all around. Some previous criticisms:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17423251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17423251)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15579017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15579017)

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15580809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15580809)
"

------
recrudesce
If you have a phone that can get your position to then determine which square
you're in to provide you with 3 words to read out, you can just give out your
exact co-ordinates from the map application...

I feel this is creating a problem that doesn't exist, and then shouting about
fixing it.

